#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские храмы >  > > >  >  >  Храм Дасянго-сы, Кайфэн

## Ersh

http://shafir.livejournal.com/100554.html?style=mine

----------

Еше Нинбо (04.04.2011), Марина В (04.04.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (04.04.2011)

----------

